# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  1000's exotics seized

## snakemastercanada

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Thous...-79323622.html

----------


## Edbean

"I'm a dog man myself, so it's hard for me to understand how someone would like something exotic like a wallaby or a tree sloth," Sabatucci said. 

hah some people just dont understand I guess.

----------


## steveboos

Those people deserve to go to jail for keeping those animals in such harsh conditions. I do completely disagree with the reporter's interview guy and say that anyone should be able to own any animal, as long as the husbandry is what the animal needs.

----------


## Denial

just what we needed

----------


## cardell75

> Denial Re: 1000's exotics seized
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> just what we needed


Talk about timing........

----------

_Denial_ (12-15-2009)

----------


## accidental777

Maybe it is. It could be the future if they end up banning everything. I'm just sayin'. If our market for buying our exotics legally goes away, then this is something we will probably be seeing a lot more of. Sad, but possibly true. 
This reality needs to be brought up.

----------


## Southernshooter

> Talk about timing........




Kind of convenient timing huh

----------


## dc4teg

yall want to know whats really sad, most of those animals will be put down  :Sad:

----------


## joepythons

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Thous...-79323622.html

----------


## joepythons

Well Us global sure has helped the other side with this screwup  :Mad: .They had thousands of starving mistreated exotics being confiscated today.I bet everyone will be shown to those voting to stop us having exotics to  :Mad: .Thanks alot  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Edbean

http://www.star-telegram.com/news/story/1832470.html




> “This wasn’t a pet shop,” said Jay Sabatucci, an Arlington Animal Services manager. “This was a multimillion-dollar business. It was cheaper for him to let them die than to have someone take care of them





> So far, authorities estimated the cost of removal and relocation at about $100,000.


Yeah... so make them pay ten times that. If they grossed that much money then why dont you confiscate that too. Thats like bernie maedolf not giving back the money he stole from people (like claiming to be selling high quality properly cared for pets)




> “This is one of the most heart-breaking things. I saw hundreds of deceased iguanas and stopped counting at 200,” said Maura Davies, spokeswoman for the North Texas division of SPCA. “There were at least a dozen more.”


Does it sound like this girl doesn't know how to count OR exaggerate numbers? lol something in that paragraph just sounds wrong.




> This is not the first time that the company has been in the news.
> 
> In June 2003, Shaw was asked by an Agriculture Department agent to delay the shipment of prairie dogs, after one of the animals was infected with monkey pox. Authorities at the time believed the disease came from a shipment of African rats that was sent to an animal dealer in Chicago. The infections led to a rash of cases in the Midwest.
> 
> Shortly afterward, the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention banned the sale and transport of prairie dogs, fueling a national debate on whether they should be sold as pets.


Please dont say ban please dont say ban please...  :Please:  aawwwwwww

----------


## joepythons

Evidently this was the SECOND raid  :Surprised: .They were raided for something else and the agents made a report on the dead animals.All i can say is THANKS ALOT IDIOT  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: .Now because of his actions our hobby might suffer  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Edbean

I dont see how this could have any effect on exotic animal breeding/sales though. Just because one company grows too big and becomes corrupt (cough GM, cough AGI, cough AMERICA) doesn't mean that all companies are like that.

Plus, this is a story about the health and safety of exotic pets. Its not saying they spread some foreign disease or harmed anyone... we have pigs and cows and birds to do that!  :ROFL:

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-16-2009)

----------


## joepythons

> I dont see how this could have any effect on exotic animal breeding/sales though. Just because one company grows too big and becomes corrupt (cough GM, cough AGI, cough AMERICA) doesn't mean that all companies are like that.
> 
> Plus, this is a story about the health and safety of exotic pets. Its not saying they spread some foreign disease or harmed anyone... we have pigs and cows and birds to do that!


The media and the nonherp lovers will make it look like we are all like this idiot.Watch the video and notice the lady repeats "they have a anaconda" in there.That one sentence stands out and makes people freak out  :Wink: .

----------


## Edbean

Ya well people are morons and the media just perpetuates their fear/stupidity.

----------


## Vypyrz

Somehow, I think they just got the season finale for Animal Cops...

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-16-2009),_Ginevive_ (01-15-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Those people deserve to go to jail for keeping those animals in such harsh conditions. I do completely disagree with the reporter's interview guy and say that anyone should be able to own any animal, as long as the husbandry is what the animal needs.


Don't be so sure that what you see on the news is the truth. Big Gunns knows another breeder with a pet business that was raided and they said some of the same things(not Maryland). They took containers out of an incubator with hatching snakes and said. "They had babies hatching out with no water and left to die". They did get their animals back, but it took a while.

You guys are doing exactly what we complain everyone else does. You're believing what you see on the news. :Taz: 

However, like BG stated on the other thread about HSUS. Unfortunately, there is some truth to what happens at importers.

----------

_Ginevive_ (01-15-2010)

----------


## snakecharmer3638

http://cbs11tv.com/local/Exotic.star...2.1371325.html

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

I hope they are prosecuted.

----------


## thegoalie22

I hope they spend a long time in jail

----------


## NYDragon

Wow, what is wrong with people?!?

Raid on exotic animal delivery company in Texas finds skinny snakes, rodents eating each other 


Read more: http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories...#ixzz0Zs1Ns7MT

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

It is unfortunate.  But lets be optimistic.  There are lots of puppy mills busted and things like that, yet we don't see people calling for bans on all dogs.

I don't think it makes us as a community look bad, it makes the people who did it look bad.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-16-2009)

----------


## BPelizabeth

Well I think that there is a little good news with this.  At least the animals that are alive will be saved and hopefully go to a place where they can be cared for properly.  

I do think however that news like this only hurts us.  You can tell 100 positive exotic animal stories and 1 bad one...what do you think is going to stick!

----------


## Jaydizzl05

That is just horrible to read

----------


## Snakeman

wow...

----------


## Big Gunns

Read between the lines people. How many of you keep your snake exactly like this? "such as snakes in a 72-degree room with a lamp over them, which is not enough heat and could cause them to die."

This sounds like a Freedom breeder to Big Gunns. "Hundreds of rodents were crammed in small containers covered with wire,"

Again, are they supposed to jump out on their own, or does it take some time to unpack them? "and there were numerous stacked shipping containers still holding turtles and other reptiles that had been sent to the company,"

Listen, although BG doesn't exactly like the practice of importing huge numbers of animals(BG is "actually" against it himself nowadays..there are enough breeders of lots of animals), this case may not be exactly what it seems.

What this case should say to everyone who import/exports large numbers of exotic animals(BG doesn't) is this. You really better be on your toes, because you could easily be next.

----------

_Ginevive_ (01-15-2010)

----------


## cobweb2000

> Well I think that there is a little good news with this.  At least the animals that are alive will be saved and hopefully go to a place where they can be cared for properly.


Several rat rescues in Dallas and surrounding areas are prepared to take the Norway rats pending the outcome of the hearing.  Local ferret rescues are also onboard and attempts are being made to make arrangements for the other small mammals.  I don't belong to any other herp boards so I have no idea if any rescues will be helping the reptiles.

Hopefully any animals regardless of species that are healthy enough to be rehabbed and rehomed will be.

----------


## Dragoon

> Maybe it is. It could be the future if they end up banning everything. I'm just sayin'. If our market for buying our exotics legally goes away, then this is something we will probably be seeing a lot more of. Sad, but possibly true. 
> This reality needs to be brought up.


people will not see it this way though.  many will want an all out ban in the name of stopping this type of situation rather than making it more common.  the good people will be punished for the actions of the bad.

----------


## guambomb832

God, in my state too  :Sad: 

I actually liked Arlington, that is where they have the TX NARBC's.

Thanks a lot guys, you don't have to worry about us being in the news anymore, that was the last nail in the coffin.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Thous...-79323622.html





> http://cbs11tv.com/local/Exotic.star...2.1371325.html
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they are prosecuted.





> Wow, what is wrong with people?!?
> 
> Raid on exotic animal delivery company in Texas finds skinny snakes, rodents eating each other 
> 
> Read more: http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories...#ixzz0Zs1Ns7MT


 Merged  :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

That is so sad I am at a loss for words. Our hobby was so at risk already! :Sad:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

I refuse to take any ownership to this inhumane, dispicable business practice. I hope the herp community isnt affected, because this is not something 'we' did. This IS animal cruetlty and this IS illegal, immoral and unethical. These people broke the law, and I would never, ever take any remote ownership of that. Never :Mad:

----------


## Big Gunns

Every single person on these merged threads believe exactly what was said by the people interviewed about this place. HMMMMMMM...wonder what everyone else thinks when they see something about Burmese Pythons on the loose(this is correct spelling) in Florida. They think exactly what all of you are thinking. Everything reported is the 100% truth. If we(BG isn't) are gonna do it, we can't complain when everyone else does. 

This place may have been the worst place an animal could ever visit(hope not), but until BG sees all the evidence, he isn't gonna judge....."judge" just like we are being "judged" as reptile owners. "Judged" without all the true facts. :Taz:  Let's hope that the "true facts" are exactly what's reported about reptile keepers..... LIES and misinformation. :Taz:

----------

Shawn (01-05-2010)

----------


## ER12

Interesting article on the recent seizure of 200,000+ exotic animals from a dealer in Arlington, TX.
http://pjboosinger.viviti.com/entrie...-case-on-point


From the last line of the Warrant issued for the seizure:

*"Wherefore, the Affiant requests the humane euthanasia of all seized animals, as deemed necessary by a licensed veterinarian, in order to prevent suffering."*

http://media.star-telegram.com/smedi...filiate.58.pdf

PETA is essentially ordering that all animals be euthanized. You all remember how PETA kills animals, right?

----------


## snakemastercanada

Strange that the inspection record is good up until the undercover PETA guy started to work there something strage about that i am sure.
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_wel...074-B-0520.pdf

----------


## MelissaFlipski

In Arlington, TX, a large exotic animal breeder's warehouse was raided after authorities gave Arlington Animal Services information about the deplorable conditions.  Very, very sad.  This gives GOOD breeders a bad name.  Not all breeders are like this.

Also, please remember there are animals that need rescuing out there.  So think rescue first when you can.

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-bea...-79361527.html

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I think that rescue is being taken from bad conditions and placed in good conditions, and then going to a permanent home.
I do not think that rescue is being taken from bad conditions, and then killed.

----------


## MarkS

> Interesting article on the recent seizure of 200,000+ exotic animals from a dealer in Arlington, TX.
> http://pjboosinger.viviti.com/entrie...-case-on-point
> 
> 
> From the last line of the Warrant issued for the seizure:
> 
> *"Wherefore, the Affiant requests the humane euthanasia of all seized animals, as deemed necessary by a licensed veterinarian, in order to prevent suffering."*
> 
> http://media.star-telegram.com/smedi...filiate.58.pdf
> ...


You're right, that is interesting.  So this Mike Bass is an animal control officer?  And he's requesting the confiscation and euthanasia of all animals (I'm assuming this is all 200,000 animals that were seized?) soley on the evidence supplied to him by the Confidential informant that was working for PETA?   It'll be interesting to see how the court case goes... Of course all the animals will have been euthanized by the time this even sees the inside of a court room.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I think that rescue is being taken from bad conditions and placed in good conditions, and then going to a permanent home.
> I do not think that rescue is being taken from bad conditions, and then killed.


I agree.  I certainly hope that rescue organizations will be involved for those animals strong enough to be rehabbed/placed.  I know the Hedgehog Welfare Society (www.hedgehogwelfare.org) is shaking up their network to get transportation, donations, and foster homes.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

SLOW DOWN PEOPLE!!!!

You all are being WAY too quick to judge based on facts provided by ONE of the parties involved!!!  

*Shame on you!!!!*



Someone could bust into my house right now and write the following story:


Hundreds Of Animals Rescued From Importer.  Many Animals Were Dead Or Dying.


_SPCA officials confiscated hundreds of dead and dying animals from the residence behind me.  Peta Officials alerted the Florida SPCA after receiving a tip.  When officials arrived they found their worst nightmare.   Hundreds of dead or dying exotic animals. 

The home owned by Michael Cavanaugh had hundreds and hundreds of African imported rats kept in the garage.  They were kept in small storage tubs piled on top of one another with wire tops.  upon further inspection investigators were able to identify half eaten rat carcasses in some of the tubs because the rats are starving.  The disease that could easily come from dead animals laying around is a real threat to humans.  Like most rodents, these imported African rats are known carriers of lethal diseases, and are already banned in most states.  One of the rescuers was bitten by a rat that he said acted as though it had rabies, and is undergoing tests at Shands Jacksonville and is said to be in stable condition.  "All these rodents in these small tubs dying of starvation, dead rats laying around, this is all a toxic situation"

Mr. Cavanaugh had over 100 imported Giant snakes throughout the house mostly in tiny storage tubs.  Animal specialists don't know how these Giant  snakes of the Ball Python species could survive much longer in such small tubs where the animal had very little room to move around, and could not even see outside of the tub to have the benefit of sun light.  "Inside the tubs were snakes that looked very skinny and were obviously dying" said the expert, who could clearly see their spine.  "Their was no food source inside the tubs... just a bowl with an inch or two of water.  The bottoms of the tubs were lined with newsprint that can be lethal to reptiles.  Several of the tubs had feces and urates in them."  "Keeping large snakes in such a confined space with feces is disgustingly cruel, and just a disaster waiting to happen.  It's not IF it will happen but WHEN!" according to one peta official.  

"We looked in one room where he had turned a modified cooler into a makeshift incubator. Inside were over 50 hatchling Ball Pythons (like the one that killed a girl in South Florida) each small tub had 5 to 10 hatchlings in it, and all looked on the verge of death skinny as if they have never been fed.  Again, no food source in the tubs, just wet paper towels.  And to top it all off, this incubator was in his 11 year old sons room!!!" said the Peta official.

He also had many other species of exotic reptiles including imported leopard geckos, crested geckos, cornsnakes, and even deadly poisonous coral snakes that he didn't even have the proper licenses to own!  

One neighbor who didn't want her name listed said "we had no idea that there were thousands of animals suffering in that house.  He seemed like a normal guy who kept to himself.  I sure am glad they caught him.  Certainly it was only a matter of time till one of those giant snakes escaped and killed someone like in South Florida last year"  Another neighbor was quoted as saying "To know that he had a potentially deadly colony of these diseased African rats is just unbelievable.  Shut him down NOW.  To think there were children living in such unsanitary conditions is absolutely criminal. I know for a fact that one bite from one of those coral snakes and you are DEAD!_


In case you didn't know:

* Any time you produce large numbers of ASF's, you will end up with some babies that just don't make it... Anytime an ASF dies, the other ASF's will begin to eat it, usually immediately.  This has NOTHING to do with a lack of food.  Obviously I will remove the carcass as soon as I see them, but often times it is eaten within just a few hours, only leaving a little bit of the hair behind.  Also, it is quite common for especially newer moms to eat a few kids.  

* When you have a hundred snakes, at any given time there will be a few tubs with poop and urates in it.  Unfortunately there is no alarm that sounds the instant a snake poops.

* Most uneducated people consider the way most of us keep snakes to be inhumane... 

*  All non snake people, and most snake people, mistake my Arizona Mountain Kingsnake as a Coral Snake.

----------

_mainbutter_ (01-21-2010),_nixer_ (01-06-2010),RockyTop (02-06-2010),Shawn (01-05-2010)

----------


## Shawn

very good post Mike hopefully some others will see what you are saying. yourself and our modern day hero BG have made very good points.

----------


## nixer

> SLOW DOWN PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> You all are being WAY too quick to judge based on facts provided by ONE of the parties involved!!!  
> 
> *Shame on you!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone could bust into my house right now and write the following story:
> ...


mike you got busted too?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

has there been anything new on this story?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Theres a farily extensive thread about it on fauna with a link to the peta video entered into evidence.


dr del

----------


## BPelizabeth

Very extensive discussion on the BOI!!!  And very hot!!  Not in a positive "ooo ur cute" kind of way.  As Dr. Del stated there is a very hard to watch video link toward the end of the thread.   I don't want to condem anyone...because we clearly don't see all the facts and I am not a judge.  And to me the two snakes they showed had IBD. Not the fault of the company.  But there were several things in there that were very hard to swallow.  While I understand that when you break down the dead animals it was less than 1 or 2%.  I hope that wherever life takes me I don't ever quantify dead animals with a cost of doing business.

----------


## CRAZY

I know like 8 different people with Hedgehogs. Whats so surprising about those?

----------


## CoolioTiffany

500 of the reptiles came to PHS.  We picked them up on Thursday and we loaded them all out today, so they are all in tubs now.  The albino Burms were the nastiest things ever, they bit everything they could.  Even themselves.  The one I had put its tail in its mouth and wouldn't let go.  The Ball pythons were probably the nicest ones out of the entire thing.

In two weeks I'm going to try to foster two Ball pythons and some other colubrids if I can, this situation was just so horrible to hear.  I'm more than shocked.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

We also had to euthanize three snakes.  Two Cook's Tree boas had a bad case of RI and had mouth rot, and I think one of the baby Red Tails had IBD.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

If you get confirmation the boa had IBD then I would really advise against trying to adopt any of the animals until you know they are clear.  :Sad: 

At this point you are relying on good quarantine proceedures from *everyone* who has been taking care of the snakes - and that probably includes people who knew nothing about them or the diseases they could carry. 

The last thing anyone wants is for your charity and kindness to lead to the death of your existing collection.  :Please: 


dr del

----------


## Patrick Long

I would not bring those snakes into my facility...let alone work with them, and return to my own collection.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Hi,
> 
> If you get confirmation the boa had IBD then I would really advise against trying to adopt any of the animals until you know they are clear. 
> 
> At this point you are relying on good quarantine proceedures from *everyone* who has been taking care of the snakes - and that probably includes people who knew nothing about them or the diseases they could carry. 
> 
> The last thing anyone wants is for your charity and kindness to lead to the death of your existing collection. 
> 
> 
> dr del


I definitely have a room to quarantine the snakes in, but for the next two weeks all of the snakes will be watched to see if any of them have diseases and need to be treated.  So I'm sure they'll give me the word of what they want to stay and what I can foster.

I'll also check over the snakes while I'm there just in case I notice anything, so if I notice anything odd I would be sure to not take it with me.  There was one specific baby Ball that broke my heart, it was so skinny it looked to be a stick.  That one may be sick, but I could always take it back if I notice anything or while I'm there and ask for treatment since it is their snake I am fostering for.  I do know the precedures to take while these animals would be in my care (such as cleaning their enclosures last, feeding last, sanitizing the tongs, cleaning my hands after handling or dealing with them, etc.).

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Hi,
> 
> If you get confirmation the boa had IBD then I would really advise against trying to adopt any of the animals until you know they are clear. 
> 
> At this point you are relying on good quarantine proceedures from *everyone* who has been taking care of the snakes - and that probably includes people who knew nothing about them or the diseases they could carry. 
> 
> The last thing anyone wants is for your charity and kindness to lead to the death of your existing collection. 
> 
> 
> dr del


I am also unsure if that snake did have IBD, most of the snakes that were starving were doing weird movements.  In the video on PETA there are two snakes that were spazzing because they had no food, which was the case for some of the snakes taken in to our sanctuary.  But the whole point of our sanctuary is to take in surrendered reptiles or ones that have been left behind by people.  That is why we took 500 of the exotics from Texas, we nurse sick animals back to health and once they are well again we put them up for adoption (certain ones of course, some of them would stay at the sanctuary if they are not a children's pet because normally it's children coming in to adopt a snake or reptile).

I'm not sure if you guys heard of this but a couple years ago there was an illegal shipment of alligators and once the people were caught the alligators came to our facility.  95%+ of the reptiles and exotics we have are surrenders.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Two weeks is insufficient.  Incubation period for IBD could be as long as 3 months (or longer), AND it may be possible for animals to be silent carriers.  Incubation period for paramyxovirus could be as long as 10 months.  (A full year's quarantine is now recommended, but thankfully carriers don't appear to exist).

You really need to have that boa necropsied.  Being able to ID IBD versus paramyxovirus or one of the other big baddies will tell you more readily what you're dealing with, and could mean the difference between life and death for the other animals.  It's unknown how IBD is transmitted, but paramyxo is transmitted by contact with secretions (like the common cold, rather than influenza).  If the boa had IBD, no one's going to want those animals if they already have an existing collection.  If it was paramyxo, then the animals can be declared all clear if they're ok in a year.  These diseases are extremely serious and no matter how much people may want to help, they cannot be allowed to spread through captive populations.  IBD is deadly (to all but the silent carriers, which are rare).  Paramyxo kills 80% of untreated animals.  There are other deadly and highly contagious illnesses out there with similar symptoms, such as retroviruses and reoviruses.
If you don't know what these animals might be carrying, what sane person would want to take the risk?  I recall reading about one person who wound up with reovirus in their collection, and it killed every last animal--it was so persistant, even the animals kept away from the others for months eventually died.  The owner had to burn her equipment just to feel safe.

Without knowing the real diagnosis for a snake that died with neurological signs, you really should not keep them anywhere where ventilation is joined--IE, not in the same building.  The risk is too great--the danger is very real.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Two weeks is insufficient.  Incubation period for IBD could be as long as 3 months (or longer), AND *it may be possible for animals to be silent carriers.*  Incubation period for paramyxovirus could be as long as 10 months.  (A full year's quarantine is now recommended, but thankfully carriers don't appear to exist).


I hear that boa constrictors can be those silent carriers, which is why my boa is kept in a completely separate room (in a different part of my house) than my pythons.  I tried talking my mom out of getting the boa in the first place, but she liked it to much :Weirdface: 




> You really need to have that boa necropsied.  Being able to ID IBD versus paramyxovirus or one of the other big baddies will tell you more readily what you're dealing with, and could mean the difference between life and death for the other animals.  *It's unknown how IBD is transmitted*, but paramyxo is transmitted by contact with secretions (like the common cold, rather than influenza).


I was reading this book about pythons, and while reading it said it could be carried by a retrovirus found in some mites.  I'm not completely sure if that's true, but that's just what I read.

Is it possible for colubrids to get IBD (even though I hear it is only transmitted with boids) or paramyxovirus?




> If you don't know what these animals might be carrying, what sane person would want to take the risk?  I recall reading about one person who wound up with reovirus in their collection, and it killed every last animal--it was so persistant, even the animals kept away from the others for months eventually died.  The owner had to burn her equipment just to feel safe.


There was a vet attended while these exotics were being treated, so he told us most of the stuff and which animals were to be treated.  That story of the woman is very heartbreaking.  How did the reovirus wind up in her collection?

I am not insane, but I would take that risk.  Just like the folks at PHS kindly did, and others who took in those exotics.
 :Salute:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

> I was reading this book about pythons, and while reading it said it could be carried by a retrovirus found in some mites.  I'm not completely sure if that's true, but that's just what I read.


Mites are believed to be a potential transmission vector for IBD, but this is just speculation at this point--nor is it at all certain that it is a retrovirus.




> Is it possible for colubrids to get IBD (even though I hear it is only transmitted with boids) or paramyxovirus?


It may be possible for colubrids to get IBD, though it's not been diagnosed in them often.  It's definitely possible for them to catch paramyxovirus.  Paramyxovirus is usually accompanied by respiratory signs--only occasionally would an infected snake show neurological signs without the respiratory.  IBD can also occasionally cause respiratory signs--these diseases are all extremely hard to diagnose, and even with a necropsy, it can be a challenge to get a definitive diagnosis.  My understanding is that the shape of the inclusion bodies can help tell them apart.  (There are actually a number of viral illnesses that create inclusion bodies).




> There was a vet attended while these exotics were being treated, so he told us most of the stuff and which animals were to be treated.  That story of the woman is very heartbreaking.  How did the reovirus wind up in her collection?


I only recall reading the story on a forum, I don't recall the details.  I'm not sure she knew how it happened.




> I am not insane, but I would take that risk.  Just like the folks at PHS kindly did, and others who took in those exotics.


I'm just saying--a necropsy on that boa will reveal the level of risk involved, and the level of quarantine necessary to prevent the potential spread of a deadly illness.  Stay on top of the mite issue by using Provent-A-Mite religiously, and use very high level sanitary procedures--wash hands between every bin, never return a live rodent to a holding bin, never switch a rodent from one bin to another--etc, etc.  If you're going to take the risk, you can still minimize it.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I'm just saying--a necropsy on that boa will reveal the level of risk involved, and the level of quarantine necessary to prevent the potential spread of a deadly illness.  Stay on top of the mite issue by using Provent-A-Mite religiously, and use very high level sanitary procedures--wash hands between every bin, never return a live rodent to a holding bin, never switch a rodent from one bin to another--etc, etc.  If you're going to take the risk, you can still minimize it.


I am definitely going to take as many precautions as I can.  Some had mites and ticks, and I do have a spray called JurassiMite and it worked to eliminate all of my Ball python Bindi's mites a while back.  I don't feed live rodents unless necessary, and I purchase them (don't keep my own or breed em).  I would definitely follow any sanitary procedure possible, as I do tend to be a germaphobe even for my snakes' benefit :Embarassed: .  Also thank you for your concern, I really appreciate it and the information you've shared with me :Smile:

----------

